# My Gyutos



## tcmx3 (Jun 18, 2015)

I like Gyutos, here are mine:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice collection and good photo. Nothing wrong with having six Gyutos IMO, although the average person may have a total of six kitchen knives.


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 18, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Nice collection and good photo. Nothing wrong with having six Gyutos IMO, although the average person may have a total of six kitchen knives.



Not on this forum they don't :wink:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 18, 2015)

Mute-on said:


> Not on this forum they don't :wink:



Ya I think I have about four.........ty.........five
:whistling:


----------



## chinacats (Jun 18, 2015)

That's a pretty sweet collection...thoughts on individual knives?

Love seeing those photography skills at work so hoping for quite a few more pics.

Finally, is that a mahogany BoardSmith?


----------



## KCMande (Jun 19, 2015)

I recognize a couple here, want to fill me in on what these are?


----------



## tcmx3 (Jun 19, 2015)

KCMande said:


> I recognize a couple here, want to fill me in on what these are?



Richmond Laser 210mm AEB-l
Gesshin Ittetsu 240mm White #2 Hon-Kasumi (rehandled by Jon)
Shigeki Tanaka 240mm R2 Wa-Gyuto from Tosho
Kiyoshi Kato 240mm "Workhorse" from Maxim
Marko 250mm AEB-l "Workhorse"
Gesshin Heji 240mm Semi-Stainless 
Wakui White 270mm White #2



chinacats said:


> That's a pretty sweet collection...thoughts on individual knives?
> 
> Love seeing those photography skills at work so hoping for quite a few more pics.
> 
> Finally, is that a mahogany BoardSmith?



It's Maple. It just soaks up oil like nobody's business and as such the working surface is that warm, dark color.

ok the knives:

Richmond: too short (height and length), too light, ground flatter than I like, and a b**** to deburr. otherwise perfectly functional. this was my first one.
Ittetsu: nothing new to report since my review thread. I really like the grind on this knife and the f&f is very good. only ding is I wish it were pointier
Tanaka: best handle after the Marko, ground well, it's a touch thinner in the grind than I like and the edges aren't rounded. was my first "high end" gyuto so it's the standard I judge the others against. if these were available I'd definitely recommend them
Kato: my new favorite knife, and I like everything about it other than the handle, which Im still on the fence about. it's better than the other ho handles, IMO, but I am a sucker for ebony
Marko: newest knife, turbo convexed and the thickest behind the edge. it doesnt give up much cutting ability for that which means that it does what it does very well
Heiji: love the profile, but not my favorite knife. this knife is a power cutter and just doesnt match well with my cutting style. I think this would be a great knife for a drummer, but Im more of a current period Bill Frisell type and this knife is too brutish for me. it's not bad by any means, it's just not for me.
Wakui: awesome, awesome, awesome knife for the price. very thin but has a scooped out blade road. Best knife I own for carrots. It's only 265mm, so still managable enough. I bought this to see if 270 was too long. well yes, it is. but I still really like this knife. I like this knife so much I would buy 240s as gifts for people.


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 24, 2015)

Great set of gyutos! I am in the same boat with my Kato 240mm in regards to it being a favorite. I couldn't stand the ho-wood, so I sent it out for a rehandle, which I am currently waiting on. I am very anxious to get it back. Nothing better than a Kato with a good handle in my opinion.

And Frisell's new albums are great, but Good Dog, Happy Man hasn't been surpassed yet in my opinion. I do think that I Am Not A Farmer from Disfarmer is his best new track. Simply incredible musician that guy. /tangent


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 24, 2015)

Please send me all your unloved dshaped ho handles.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jun 24, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> Great set of gyutos! I am in the same boat with my Kato 240mm in regards to it being a favorite. I couldn't stand the ho-wood, so I sent it out for a rehandle, which I am currently waiting on. I am very anxious to get it back. Nothing better than a Kato with a good handle in my opinion.
> 
> And Frisell's new albums are great, but Good Dog, Happy Man hasn't been surpassed yet in my opinion. I do think that I Am Not A Farmer from Disfarmer is his best new track. Simply incredible musician that guy. /tangent



I Am Not a Farmer is a GREAT track. My favorite is his A Hard Rain's A' Gonna Fall, which incidentally is also about my favorite Pete Seeger song (very different adaptations, though, obviously). I also love his newest album of Lenon covers.


----------

